# [Erste Hilfe] Blackscreen: Was tun, wenn der Monitor streikt?



## reisball (27. Mai 2013)

*Blackscreen: Was tun, wenn der Monitor streikt?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wer kennt es nicht, wenn der Monitor schwarz bleibt. Aber was kann man in solch einem Moment tun. 
Da ich aus eigener Erfahrung schon sehr häufig mit diesem Problem konfrontiert wurde, wollte ich meine Lösungsansätze zusammenfassen und niederschreiben.*

 Für eine bessere Übersicht habe ich versucht eine Fehlerbeschreibung zu erstellen und darauf aufbauend Vorschläge für eine Problemlösung zu liefern. 
Wenn man die Ursache nicht eingrenzen kann, sollte man versuchen alles zu testen und hoffen, die Fehlerquelle zu finden.


*Fehler: Der Monitor funktioniert nicht bzw. bleibt im Standby-Modus:*

Mögliche Lösungen: 


Monitor     austauschen und/oder an einem anderen Computer testen.
INPUT-Einstellung     am Monitor oder ggf. am Fernseher überprüfen (VGA / DVI / HDMI).
Grafikkarte     testen. Am Besten wäre es hier eine Ersatzkarte zu haben.
Arbeitsspeicher     testen. Bei mehreren Speicherriegeln empfielt es sich die Riegel     einzeln zu testen. Dabei sollte die Slotbelegung am Mainboard     beachtet werden.
Bei einer     Grafikkarte mit einem VGA und DVI-Anschluss sollten beide Anschlüsse     getestet werden. Hier kann Software bedingt ein Anschluss     deaktiviert oder nicht installiert sein (Treiberproblem).
Kabel     austauschen/ testen
Bei der     Verwendung von mehreren Geräten sollte in den Treiber-Einstellungen     überprüft werden, welcher Monitor als primäres Anzeigegerät eingetragen ist.
 
*Fehler: Der Monitor funktioniert nur manchmal, funktioniert nach erneutem Anschließen des Netzsteckers und /oder geht einfach aus bzw. wechselt in den Standby-Modus:*

Mögliche Lösungen: 


Kabel     überprüfen und ggf. ordentlich festschrauben. Klingt dumm, hilft aber manchmal.
Kabel an     einem anderen Monitor testen bzw. einfach gegen ein Anderes     austauschen.
Besitzt das     MB oder die Grafikkarte mehrere Anschlüsse, sollten alle getestet werden.
 
*Fehler: Der Monitor funktioniert bis zum Ladebildschirm und wechselt dann in den Standby-Modus:*

Mögliche Lösungen:


Einstellungen des Monitors     (Bildwiederholfrequenz, Auflösung usw.) im abgesicherten Modus     überprüfen.
Der abgesicherte Modus startet     hierbei mit einer Auflösung von 640 x 480 Pixel bei 60 Hertz ohne die Verwendung der Soft- und Hardware-Einträge.
Funktioniert der Abg.Modus aber     der Fehler tritt weiterhin bei der Anmeldung auf, sollten die     Treiber (Windows, Grafikkarte) überprüft und ggf. erneuert werden.
Falls auch im abgesicherten Modus     kein Bild erscheint, kann man...
Nach Möglichkeit versuchen mit     einer Linux-CD zu booten. Sollte dann alles funktionieren wird es     vermutlich ein Software-Problem sein. Dann empfielt es sich, die     Reparaturfunktion der Windows CD zu benutzen oder eine     Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems vorzunehmen.
 
*Fehler: Das Problem mit dem Monitor folgt keinem bestimmten Muster und/oder er fällt unter Last aus:*

Mögliche Lösungen:


Temperaturen überprüfen (z.B. mit MSI-Afterburner, GPU-Z usw.)
Gegebenenfalls Grafikkartenlüfter säubern oder bei häufigen Ausfällen (auch im Normalbetrieb) einen neuen Grafikkartenkühler besorgen oder für mehr Frischluft im Case sorgen.
Nach einem Umbau die Verkabelung des Lüfters überprüfen

 Es gibt viele Ursachen für einen BLACK-Screen und meine Erfahrung lehrt mich, ein Allheilmitel gibt es nicht! Es ist aber immer wichtig möglichst viele Bestandteile des Systems auf ihre Funktion zu überprüfen um gewisse Fehlerquellen auszugrenzen.

 Sollte alles nicht funktionieren kann dieser Thread dazu genutzt werden, sein Problem zu schildern um eine Lösung zu finden. 
Dabei empfielt es sich ein paar Sachen zu berücksichtigen:

*Der Beitrag sollte folgende Sachen beinhalten:*


*Informationen zur Hardware:* Mainboard, Art und Anzahl des Arbeitsspeichers, CPU, Betriebssystem, Monitor, Grafikkarte (onboard oder Grafikkarten-Anschluss, DVI/VGA), Netzteil

*Allgemeine Informationen zum Problem:* Was passiert, was passiert nicht. Wie und was wurde getestet.


*Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge oder weitere Lösungsansätze sind erwünscht und gern gesehen.*


----------



## Painkiller (28. Mai 2013)

Super! Vielen Dank dafür! 

Der Thread wurde angepinnt. Ich hab nur den Titel angepasst um zwei Wörter ergänzt. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## skyscraper (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass wenn ich ein Spiel (falls relevant: Dota 2) starte, mein Monitor in den Standby-Modus wechselt. Aber nicht direkt beim Spielstart, sondern erst im Spiel. Konnte noch nicht wirklich auf Reproduzierbarkeit testen, weil der Monitor bei erneutem Start gleich nach dem Windows-Logo schwarz (aber nicht Standby) wurde... 

Ich werde jetzt (bzw. Morgen) nochmal ein neues Kabel kaufen und damit testen. Hardware: GTX 470, Philips sonstwas (nicht so gut), Analog DVI auf VGA-Kabel.

Ideen? LG, sky

PS: beim anderen Monitor läufts ähnlich (aber nicht gleich)

€: Ich habe das Gefühl, es hängt damit zusammen, dass die Graka selbst mit allen Lüftern auf 100% über 100° erreicht... Ich muss die WLP nochmal erneuern.


----------



## reisball (3. Juni 2013)

Hast du mit einem zweiten Monitor getestet und somit auch mit einem zweiten Kabel?

Btw. um die Temperatur der Grafikkarte zu überprüfen, kannst du z.B. GPU-Z benutzen.


----------



## skyscraper (4. Juni 2013)

Ich verwende MSI Afterburner. Es muss wohl an der Temperatur gelegen haben. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, glaube aber, vergessen zu haben die Lüfter wieder anzuschliessen  Also noch ein Punkt für deine Liste: Überhitzung der Graka


----------



## reisball (4. Juni 2013)

Dein Problem habe ich in den Startpost editiert und es freut mich, dass du es lösen konntest.


----------



## RudyPritt (5. Dezember 2013)

Hey  Hey, 
hatte letztens nen ähnliches Problem. Schwarzer Bildschirm. Was habe ich gemacht??? Bin zu Saturn um die Ecke gegangen und habe nen neuen gekauft. Hat mich zwar nen paar Taler gekostet, aber nun habe ich wieder einen....jippppiiii


----------



## Painkiller (6. Dezember 2013)

> Bin zu Saturn um die Ecke gegangen und habe nen neuen gekauft.


Zu einem total überzogenen Preis nehme ich an? 
Oder hast du dich vorher schlau gemacht?


----------



## J4ckH19h (5. Oktober 2014)

Hatte vor zig Jahren mal das Problem dass sich der GK Treiber, warum auch immer, zwei mal installiert hat und deswegen der Monitor pünktlich zum Start von Windows aus ging, nur der Startsound war zu hören 

Ließ sich natürlich im abgesicherten Modus beheben


----------



## Holgersson (29. Oktober 2014)

Seit Tagen habe ich das Problem gehabt, dass mein Monitor nach längerer Wartezeit erst anspringt. Jetzt springt er gar nicht mehr an. Das klassische blinken der Monitorleuchte. Simultan blinkt mein Netzwerkadapter vom Monitor. Wenn ich das Netzwerkkabel vom Monitor entferne, blinkt es nicht mehr am Adapter. Liegt es am Adapter, Monitor oder Grafikkarte? Wenn ich mein pc an den Fernseher anschließe funktioniert es nicht, wenn ich den receiver an mein Monitor anschließe funktioniert es auch nicht (getestet mit zwei verschiedenen HDMI kabeln). Verzweifel langsam. Habe ein Aoc 2434pw Monitor


----------



## bitbowl (4. November 2014)

Super! Cooler Thread der bestimmt vielen hilf!


----------



## Gary94 (5. Dezember 2015)

Könnte eure Hilfe brauchen, siehe meinen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/410428-monitor-grossflaechige-pixelfehler.html

Habe Alternate schon 3 Mails geschrieben und keine Antwort bekommen, angerufen gestern auch schon, aber da ich von Österreich anrufe wird das immer recht teuer und nach 10 Minuten Warteschleife hab ich es dann aufgegeben...

Was soll ich tun?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (16. Januar 2016)

Wenn der Monitor Streik kann es auch einfach an einem Defekten Monitor liegen.
Ich habe Heute meinen zweiten TFT-Monitor Repariert!
Der erste lief gar nicht mehr ,kein Bild.
Nach zerlegen und sichtung der Bauteile,sind mir zwei Elektrolyt Kondensatoren aufgefallen die nicht mehr ganz Orginal aussahen.
Einer war ganz aufgeplatzt ein zweiter sehr aufgebläht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Bild von der Webseit geliehen:FAQ TF7700 - TopfWiki  )
Wir haben dann zwei Elkos im Net bestellt(*selbe Werte wie die Defekten*).Hab sie dann eingelötet.
Der Monitor läuft bis Heute einwandfrei .
Letzte Woche bekam mein  Acer PW135 startschwierigkeiten.Ich muste ihn bis zu Zehnmal an und Aus machen bevor der Monitor an blieb.
Da ich ja schon positive erfahrungen mit Reparieren gemacht hatte,öffnete ich den Acer.(hab mich im I-Net kundig gemacht wie ich den auf bekomme)
Nach sichtung der Bauteile fand ich einen Elko der Aufgebläht war.Neuen bestellt und Heute eingelötet.
Läuft wieder einwandfrei .
Der Fehler deutete auch ein wenig auf einen Kondensator hin ,ihm fehlte immer noch ein schluck mehr Power damit er an blieb^^.
Das ganze funktionierte mit zwei TFT`s die Katodenröhren als Hintergrundbeleutung haben.
*Wenn man das ganze mal selber versuchen möchte(Defekten TFT öffnen) sollte man auf jeden fall schon einigermaßen wissen was man Tut.
*In den TFT´s sind noch grössere Elektrolytkondensatoren(ELKO`s) verbaut ,die nochmehr Spannung speichern überlange Zeit.
*Bei berühren ist es Möglich einen Gefährlichen Elektrischen Schlag zu bekommen! *Also nicht zu sorglos auf der Plantine rumfingern!Eventuell Isolierende Handschuhe anziehen.
Desweiteren muß der Ersatz ELKO die selben Werte haben wie der Alte!
*Und ganz Wichtig Plus und Minus nicht vertauschen.*
Sonnst platzt der ELKO,da sind Chemikalien drin!!
Minus ist immer sehr auffällig gekenzeichnet!
vor dem Auslöten am Besten Minus auf der Plantine kennzeichnen.(Hab ich auch gemacht)
Und Natürlich vorsichtig Löten ,keine Brücken Löten.
*Auf jeden Fall vor dem Wegschmeissen lohnt sich ein Blick hinein. 


PS.: Netzstecker ziehen nicht vergessen!!
*


----------



## nemare (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin ansonsten einfach Bescheid sagen. Ich habe mir einen neuen PC zusammengebaut und das erste mal gestartet allerdings bleibt mein Bildschim schwarz. Der ging aber 3 Minuten vorher noch beim alten Rechner also an dem liegts nicht. Hab auch schon die Grafikkarte abgemacht und den Monitor am Motherboard angeschlossen auch da kein Signal. Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte oder was ich noch machen könnte? Liebe grüße


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

Hast du die richtige Signalquelle im OSD gewählt?


----------



## nemare (15. Februar 2016)

Was ist OSD? Ich hab an meinem Monitor nur einen DVI Anschluss aber am Fernseher mit HDMI geht es auch nicht.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Februar 2016)

Du musst beim Menü am Monitor das Eingangssignal auswählen: HDMI, DVI, D-Sub,DP...


----------



## nemare (15. Februar 2016)

Ja das hab ich gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

Wie sieht denn deine Hardware überhaupt aus und wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen?


----------



## nemare (15. Februar 2016)

Ich hab ne radeon 390 nitro ein asrock h170m mainboard und nen Intel i5 6500. Der Monitor ist über DVI angeschlossen aber HDMI hab ich über den Fernseher schon probiert also am DVI Anschluss liegt es nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Februar 2016)

Mach mal nen eigenen Thread dazu auf, der Thread hier behandelt eher andere Probleme.
Glaube das liegt eher an was anderem als dem Monitor.


----------



## NudeliciousMe (9. Juli 2016)

Ich beleb mal den erste Hilfe Thread wieder: 

Seit gestern habe ich auch das Problem, dass mein Monitor nach dem Ladebildschirm von Windows 7 kein Signal mehr hat. (der abgesicherte Modus funktioniert problemlos) Irgendwie bin ich ein wenig ratlos... Mein Grakatreiber scheint soweit aktuell... Was könnte ich denn noch anschauen? (Chipsatztreiber hab ich auch versucht zu überprüfen, leider konnte ich nicht herausfinden welcher Treiber zu meinem Chipsatz gehört, die Software von Intel wirft nur eine Fehlermeldung)

Hier noch die Daten zu meinem System: 

Mainboard: MSI H110M PRO-VD (MS-7996)
CPU: i5-6500 @ 3.20 GHz
Graka: MSI AMD Radeon R9 390 Gaming 8G
RAM: 2x 8 GB ddr4


----------



## trombulf (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute, 

mein Monitor spinnt. Gestern das erste Mal. 
Rechner mit Monitor über Steckdosen-Leiste eingeschaltet.
Rechner fährt hoch, 
Monitor schaltet die gelbe Standby LED an (das ist noch normal), nach ca. 1 Sekunde wechselt die Farbe auf Blau (auch das ist normal), 
und dann geht sie an und aus (man hört auch ein leises klicken im Monitor). 
Auch ca. im Sekunden-Takt (das ist nicht mehr normal)
Nach einigen Malen herumdrücken (ca. 20 bis 30 Sekunden) auf den Funktionstasten, um ins Display-Menü zu kommen, ist plötzlich der Windows Desktop wieder da. 
Und das dann solange ich den Rechner anlasse. Erst wenn ich ihn ausschalte, die Steckdosen-Leiste abschalte und wieder neu hochfahre, das selbe Spiel. 

Nun vermute ich mal, dass das interne Monitornetzteil eine Macke hat (hoffentlich nur ein ElKo).
Bevor ich mich aber ans auslöten mache (habe nur den einen Monitor) wollte ich noch andere Ansichten einholen. Hat noch jemand Anregungen, Tipps oder Hilfestellungen dazu? 

Hier noch die technischen Daten: 
Monitor: IIyama PLE2407HDS, 
ca. 5 Jahre alt,
GraKa: Nvidia GTX 960, 
Signal : DVI, 
Energiesparmodus: komplett deaktiviert

Für eure Mühe vielen Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße aus Berlin. 

mfg trombulf


----------



## I3uschi (29. Juli 2021)

Bitte löschen.


----------

